# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Al 3 weken ongesteld met tussenpozen na stoppen met de pil

## Iffet

Ik hoop dat iemand mij gerust kan stellen.
Ik ben 30 jaar en vanaf m'n 14e aan de dianepil. Ben nu sinds 1,5 mnd gestopt ivm kinderwens. Ik werd 4 weken geleden op het juiste moment ongesteld echter is het sindsdien gebleven. Er zitten dagen tussen waarin het echt heel weinig was en ik de hoop had dat het op zou houden maar de volgende dag was het gewoon vollop terug.
Ik heb afspraak voor het maken v uitstrijkje al 3D af moeten zeggen. Heeft iemand misschien een idee wat dit kan betekenen? Ik ben ook steeds zo moe denk door bloedverlies ofzo

----------


## Iffet

Heeft niemand tips of een idee wat het kan betekenen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Iffet,

Als eerste wil ik je even op het hart drukken dat niet iedereen binnen een uurtje reageerd op een post  :Wink: . Geen zorgen dus als je niet direct een antwoord krijgt!

Als jij 14 jaar de diane pil geslikt hebt en nu gestopt bent moet je lichaam heel erg wennen aan het feit dat er niet constant hormonen toegevoerd worden. De hele hormoonhuishouding is gewoon een beetje verward en het komt vaak voor dat of de menstruatie uitblijft of er opeens andere dingen gebeuren na het stoppen met de pil. Kijk het nog even aan, als je menstruatie té lang blijft kun je even langs de huisarts gaan, deze hebben speciaal soort pilletjes waar je menstruatie van stopt!

Succes! 
Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Finny

Beste Iffet,

Is het bij jou al goed gekomen? Is de menstruatie gestop? Ik heb namelijk precies hetzelfde! Alleen dan voor 4 weken, ik ga hier zo voor naar de huisarts. Dat moe zijn kan komen door inderdaad het bloedverlies en daarmee een tekort aan ijzer, ik heb nu al 3 dagen ijzer tabletten. Dus misschien is dit bij jouw ook het geval. Ik hoop dat je weer gesteld bent :-)

Groetjes Finny.

----------

